
I was Jordan Peterson’s strongest supporter. Now I think he’s dangerous - pseudolus
https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2018/05/25/i-was-jordan-petersons-strongest-supporter-now-i-think-hes-dangerous.html
======
pmdulaney
I don't think the author's facts support his conclusions, but I commend him
for what appears to be even-handed honesty. Peterson is not a saint, but warts
and all he is bringing some different perspectives to the forefront.

Charismatic people tend to draw people who idealize them and put them on a
pedestal, and it is these true believers who, when they become disaffected,
usually become the most antagonistic.

------
dekhn
The article gets a detail about ethical review boards wrong: ERBs and IRBs
don't exist to protect the integrity and health and dignity of the patient.
Their reason to exist is to protect the organization from legal liability by
using experts to evaluate research from the perspective of liability.

Not the health and dignity of patients- review boards exist to keep
universities from being sued.

------
antidaily
_He can be very persuasive, and toys with facts and with people’s emotions._

This rings true to me. He's very polarizing. And he knows it and chooses how
to address topics in ways that further divide the different sides of the
argument.

